# why are recipe times always so wrong?



## EdipisReks (Nov 29, 2012)

i'm making pommes anna, tonight. it's something i can make in my sleep. if i went by almost any recipe i've seen, however, it would come out undercooked and insipid. i have a gas range and stove that hits temps right on the nose, and i'm using perfectly seasoned DeBuyer, so equipment isn't an issue. most recipes are this way. any ideas?


----------



## ajhuff (Nov 29, 2012)

When I read Dianne Jacob's book, Will Write For Food, I learned that few recipes in a cook book, especially celebrity books, are actually tested. 

-AJ


----------



## Lucretia (Nov 29, 2012)

I especially hate it when it's something like a stew that takes a long time to cook. When they're off by a few minutes, it's easy to adjust. But when a dish needs another hour of cooking, it really screws up your schedule.


----------



## chinacats (Nov 29, 2012)

Curious that you cook this in a deBuyer as I thought it should be covered when cooking?


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 29, 2012)

chinacats said:


> Curious that you cook this in a deBuyer as I thought it should be covered when cooking?



i never do these days, as i squish things down periodically, but i used to use aluminum foil to cover.


----------



## zitangy (Nov 29, 2012)

NOt a cook but from a logical perspective... ther are always variables to manage .. that I can think of...

a)Ingredients:THickness of the slices of the potato, type of potato, amount in the pan/pot
b) Cooking Equipment: thickness and material. 
c) Burner adn Gas: intensity of teh gas flame, Cleanliness/ grade of gas as some are cleaner and burns at higher intensity
d) if using oven. Has to be calibrated to know the exact temp that it is firing.

Had problems with item C before as it was too intense .
Have fun. IT can be figured out and adjusted accordingly


----------



## Crothcipt (Nov 29, 2012)

I live in a higher elevation, so no recipe works like it is written. I also think that most times are general, and not precise (unless its from cooks illustrated).


----------

